# Smith College Sworn Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sworn Police Officer*
Smith College 
in Northampton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/13/2021
*Job Number: *R-202100472

If you have any questions about the position or our application process, reach out to us at [email protected].
*Job Description
Position Overview:*
Smith College seeks sworn officers who seek the opportunity to work with a diverse, collaborative college campus community, providing protection and contributing to the success of our students through a community-based approach. Be part of a collaborative, inclusive, engaged community of students, faculty and staff.
*Generous Benefits!*
A career at Smith College offers multiple rewards-including access to our comprehensive and competitive benefits program. We offer something for everyone, to meet the diverse needs of our employees and their families. Our employees can choose from *four different medical plans* available through *Blue Cross Blue Shield* of Massachusetts - something for every need and budget. We offer a choice of two dental plans through *Delta Dental* and a Vision Plan through *EyeMed*. From braces to glasses, we have your whole family covered. The* Smith College Retirement Plan* is a 403(b) Plan that allows you to defer a portion of your salary and choose from a broad menu of investment options. Even if you don't make your own contributions, the college provides a significant contribution to your account each year-*equal to 9% of your compensation*! You also get life insurance and long-term disability at no cost to you.
That's not all: Smith offers generous paid time off - vacation, personal and sick time - ID Theft protection, health and dependent care subsidies, auto & home insurance discounts, prescription copay assistance... the list goes on and on!
*Take a look at the Officer responsibilities below, and then apply, providing your resume, cover letter and at least 3 references in one PDF document.
Overview of Responsibilities:*
The sworn officer position has the following responsibilities:

Safeguarding the students, faculty, staff, and visitors to the college
Responsible for educating the community on violations of Massachusetts General Laws and College policies
Provides crime prevention through vehicle, bicycle, and foot patrol
Responds to all calls for police assistance using the community policing philosophy
Investigates and makes detailed police reports on motor vehicle crashes, property damage, fires, misdemeanor and felony crimes, and disturbances of the peace and disorderly conduct
Obtains and processes evidence and property 
Provides medical transports and student escorts, assists disabled motorists, assists persons in crisis
Provides safety and security, crowd and traffic control for major special events
Fosters relationships by employing different strategies including creating or aligning with college programs and services that engage relationship building
Participates in the College's effort to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming community
Cross trained as a dispatcher to be able to work in the dispatch center when needed
_Take appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment._
*Department Information*
Campus Safety Mission Statement:
Through an equitable and inclusive model of service and outreach, the Smith College Campus Safety Department helps ensure that every member of the Smith community can safely learn, live and work on campus in an environment of mutual respect and support. The Campus Safety Department commits to ongoing training and education on a range of topics, such as de-escalation, anti-racism and community engagement, that are central to building trust and partnership with students, faculty and staff across campus.
_Our philosophy is that we strive to make every interaction a positive one._
The Department provides protection and services to all members of the college community, including its visitors and guests, 24 hours a day, seven days a week. The department's officers are trained law enforcement professionals with full police powers on college property (as granted under Massachusetts General Laws, Chapter 22C, Section 63) as well as on contiguous public ways. Under a MOU with the Sheriff of Hampshire County, Smith Officers are sworn as special deputy sheriffs and each officer is trained to the standards set by the Massachusetts State Police.
Campus Safety is located at 126 West Street in the Facilities Management building, and is staffed 24 hours a day with professional dispatchers. Officers patrol the campus around- the clock on foot, on specially equipped mountain bikes, or in cruisers. The Campus Safety Department will also provide information to any members of the community on emergency services, crime prevention and reporting, sexual assault, and victim assistance.
_All employees are expected to participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment._
*Minimum Qualifications*

Graduate from a Massachusetts full-time or Special State Police Officer (SSPO) academy or have equivalent training that meets the requirements to obtain SSPO certification. https://www.mass.gov/doc/special-state-police- equivalency-guidelines/download
Be eligible upon hire to be warranted as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer (SSPO) as defined by the Colonel of the State Police and M.G.L. c.22C s.63.
Ability to pass an extensive background investigation.
Ability to pass psychological screening including an examination and individual interview.
Possession of a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license.
Ability to obtain certification in CPR and first aid.
Ability to prepare accurate, concise and complete written reports of investigations.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain a calm demeanor in stressful situations; make sound decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations; maintain confidential information.
Ability to understand and apply proper police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods; ability to recognize hazards.
Ability to establish a rapport with staff, students, and the public from various backgrounds; including racial, ethnic, cultural, socio-economic statuses and identities, and LGBTQ+ inclusion.

_Experience working with individuals from diverse backgrounds._
Please attach/upload a current resume and cover letter in order for your application to be considered for this position.
*About Smith College*
Located in Northampton, MA, Smith College is one of the largest women's colleges in the country and is dedicated to excellence in teaching and research across the liberal arts. A faculty of outstanding scholars interact with students in small classes, as advisors, and through student-faculty research projects. The College is a member of the Five College Consortium with Amherst, Hampshire and Mt. Holyoke Colleges, and the University of Massachusetts Amherst. Students cross-enroll and faculty cross-teach across the Five Colleges.
Smith College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, age, color, religion, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression or veteran status in the recruitment and employment of faculty and staff, and the operation of any of its programs and activities, as specified by all applicable laws and regulations. Women, minorities, veterans and individuals with disabilities are encouraged to apply.
Smith College is an EO/AA/Vet/Disability Employer.


----------

